# Dress shirts: 100% cotton or poly/cotton blend?



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Which do you prefer for your dress shirts? I'm going to buy a handful of shirts and have only had the poly/cotton blends up to this point.

Brian


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

My view on shirts... hmm I like all cotton shirts and cotton/polyester.

Although my advice is if you buy cotton/poly shirts, its going to be a little bit hard for you to wash a stain out if you ever get one on..

I usually have more cotton, since they can shrink down to my size better, and I like them 

If your going to buy a hand full of shirts, where to you intend on buying them??

I shop at the places that have good quality clothing.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

100% cotton. There is no comparison. Although poly-blends lead to less to wrinkles. If that is an issue, I would try a non-iron shirt - JAB's are pretty breathable, and that is the only noniron shirt I wear; however, I much prefer must iron shirts.


----------



## Bowling Greener (Aug 24, 2008)

70% cotton, 30% polyester can make a pretty decent blend. More polyester than that, and it begins to appear very cheap and plastic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Go with the all cotton option Brian. Should comfort be your primary goal, you will not regret the decision!


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Go with 100% cotton and consider the non iron.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Cotton,what else is there?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bowling Greener said:


> 70% cotton, 30% polyester can make a pretty decent blend. More polyester than that, and it begins to appear very cheap and plastic.


While I tend to agree in most cases, at the same time I have several shirts that are a 60/40 blend and it's hard to tell the difference between them and my 100 percent cotton shirts.

I also have a bunch of long sleeve tee shirts and while most are all cotton, a few are 60/40 blends and I honestly can't tell you which is which without looking at the labels.

Simply saying that something is all cotton or contains polyester is only part of the equation. I've had some all cotton shirts that weren't so hot and some of the synthetic microfibers that they are producing today can be really nice. For example, I have a trench coat that is 100 percent polyester microfiber and it is as soft and supple as any such coat I have ever owned. I bought it based solely on how it felt to wear it without even looking at the label to see what it was made of. I was really surprised when I did look.

Cruiser


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer shirts that are 100% cotton, they breathe better and there isn't the poly sheen.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Way down south in the land of cotton....*

There is no polyester grown!


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

That should not even be a question. In non-athletic wear, synthetic fabric can't hold a candle (pun intended  ) to natural fibers.


----------



## sdharv19 (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure what you're looking to spend, but I love BB's luxury non-iron (100% cotton) dress shirts.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

sdharv19 said:


> Not sure what you're looking to spend, but I love BB's luxury non-iron (100% cotton) dress shirts.


Me too. B2's regular non-iron shirts aren't too bad either.

I'm not a big fan of cotton blend shirts.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I found it interesting that an honors member with over 3,000 posts would ask such a silly question, but then I realized that he asked that question in 2005!


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> I found it interesting that an honors member with over 3,000 posts would ask such a silly question, but then I realized that he asked that question in 2005!


I guess that people like to see new opinions from different people  it's good to do so sometimes.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

all cotton, all the time for me.


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd never wear a polyester shirt. . .


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

Polyester is evil!


----------



## Distino (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely 100% cotton for me. Natural, breathes better and feels better than most cotton/poly blends.

Just make sure you have a good ironing (person?) to iron them for you!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

100% cotton, and I iron them myself, thank you very much:icon_smile_big:


----------

